# Quabbin Open 2016 (September 24th)



## virginia (Aug 19, 2016)

Www.cubingusa.com/QuabbinOpen2016/index.php

Where : Held in the cafeteria of Quabbin High School in Barre Massachusetts. 

Registration Fee : $15

Events :
3x3 bld
2x2
3x3
Skewb
Pyraminx
Square 1
4x4



----------------------------------------------------------

Going to be the first competition I will attend. Signing up for 3x3 , 2x2, pyraminx and square 1. The only puzzle I know how to solve now is 3x3 and 2x2 and was wondering if I could learn how to solve and make it under the hard cutoff for the other puzzles in around a month. I average around 40 seconds for 3x3 so anyone who is planning on going vote in the polls and give me some advice please.


----------

